# Stereo installation?



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

How do you go about installing a stereo into one of these things?
I have a radio with a VW plug on it right now, but I think the Audi has something extra wacky?
It's a Metra 80-1784








will that work or is it this 70-1785


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

looks like I can use the 'quick plug' 80-1784 that I already have, but I need the 70-1785 for the bit with the RCAs on it (which comes with the 1784 bit too)


----------

